# Lincoln having a sucker



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tonight I was having a sucker, yes I know childish LOL. He came up and I thought I would let him have a lick or two.



















Here he tried to steal it









and the cat giving it a sniff


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope you threw it away after, ha ha.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL, no. I may be the only one that does this but I dont mind sharing food providing there is no noticable slober left over. Besides a little bit of dog slober never killed anyone...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I kiss my dogs right on the wet nose, so that's just as gross :biggrin:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Generally when I have company over (family) and they are staying later then I wanted I will let one of the dogs take food from my mouth with it sticking out, or eat off my fork, the without washing it grab the next bite for me. That normally clears the room in minutes.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I do the same thing, let Frodo take biscuits out of my mouth, also he likes vanilla icecream so I'll let him share same spoon. I dont care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Great pictures of both the cat and dog.Also funny i have done the same with my lab when he was alive,altho i didn't eat after,lol


----------

